# Chernobyl photography exhibition



## darkoptics (Jul 8, 2011)

I am showing a series of photos from Chernobyl in a small gallery in Eton near Windsor this month 
my last trip I did with a member of this forum who got some excellent photos as well and put a report up, all my reports are still backed up on my laptop

Its been alot of work over the last few months getting everything ready but has definately been worth it, a few magazine articles and good response from the people that have seen the prints has shown me that people do appreciate this type of photography, and once your past the question "why the hell would you go there", people eventually start to see the attraction, even though my prints are way off the scenic landscapes and nature shots that normally hang on the gallery walls

the exhibition is on during July and there are some more pics and info on my site http://www.darkoptics.net 
if your near Windsor at all then check it out


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow....
Amazing looking site, going to have a proper look tonight. I'm going to try and come, but it's a 250mile trip, so I've got to put a day aside. 
Excellent stuff,


----------



## darkoptics (Jul 9, 2011)

urbanX - seen your report on your site and your book looks really good too, well written and the stats were especially interesting 
if you do make it down then let me know beforehand, drop me an email, the other areas you visited that were off the tourist routes are very interesting, we went to quite a few places like this over my 2 trips but still hard to comprehend how huge the place is


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 9, 2011)

Cheers dude. I never got to the hospitsl like you did tho, I think I'll have to go back then...
Your exhibition looks ace! I had a 3 week exhibition in Cambridge on UK urbex in 2008, ands was a bit worried about public opinion, but was surprised how positive people were, so I'm sure this one will go down an absolute storm.
Let us all know how it goes. Good luck and hope you sell lots of your lovely prints!


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2011)

Good luck with it darkoptix, I hope it goes well.


----------

